# How do we unite for conservation



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe it is time for all the conservation groups to come together and form a National conservation association. The reason the NRA has so much influence is from unity. There isn't a ar15group,1911 group etc. 
If the conservation groups would come together our voice as sportsman would be largely increased. We don't need DU,REF,MDF ,etc we need them all under one roof. 
I am tired of these constant attacks on us and we really don't seem to be heard. 
We need to be united and we need it to happen quick

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Would be great to many egos at steak though


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Any one ever heard of the AWCP


----------

